# CPU-Z 0.8.2 Bios reading not supported on this device (GTX 850M)



## VictorSolomonov (Apr 23, 2015)

Hello everyone, first of all i am apologize for creating  thread on this problem, as there are many of them which already exist, but they dont have any solution for me.

The question is why it is happens when i try to save Bios? Is it because any mobile video cards don't support this feature or this is a bug in the program? Does it require nvflash latest version (I thought it already integrated into program)? Could you give me any advice?


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 23, 2015)

It means what it says. You can't read/save the BIOS from that card with GPU-Z. Simple as that.


----------



## Naki (Apr 23, 2015)

Does saving BIOS via NVFlash work fine?
What Windows OS do you use?


----------



## VictorSolomonov (Apr 23, 2015)

Naki said:


> Does saving BIOS via NVFlash work fine?
> What Windows OS do you use?


No, doesn't work, it create some errors or maybe i did something wrong, is there any instruction how to save bios via nvflash?. Windows 8.1


----------



## Naki (Apr 24, 2015)

Please give screenshot of said errors.
Please try running Command Prompt in Admin mode, then run NVFlash from that.


----------



## GigaByte (Apr 24, 2015)

cause the vbios is integrated into the system bios for laptops, only mxm removable cards have their bios on a local flash like desktop cards


----------

